# Tabs on the LT25 PICS!



## CISbrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Great Job! Where did you get the manual trim tabs?


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

What do manual trim tabs do? Same as the hydrolic but just set in one position i'm assuming, but explain more if you could?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> What do manual trim tabs do?  Same as the hydrolic but just set in one position i'm assuming, but explain more if you could?


 -adjustable , turnbuckle style ....
-anytide


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

looks good and very functional


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Never saw cleats mounted on the outside of a hull before; do you find yourself snagging your lines and docks, etc?

Would be concerned about them pulling through the LT25 hull; do you have a backing plate?

-T


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

They are Tom C tabs ,he is a member on this site i believe but his website is tsgcustom.com
Charlie ,the tabs are supposed to give more lift during hole shot and much,much more,I personally have never had them on a boat and havnt run them yet.To busy making the money that I spent on them  ;D I hope to dial them in and find the sweet spot w/my normal load,maybe one day get the electric add on.
Tom Fl good to hear from you ,no not worried about that I can hang up lines on cleats no matter where they are on a boat but in fact that is why I mounted them below the rail clean lines was the theme of this boat. Yes they are backed and if they punch through where they are it will be because I have much bigger problems. I have them mounted where their is plenty of beef where my raised deck,rail and transom meet////see pic #2&3.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats a clean looking job. I like the cleats on the side! Its what I need to tie off a gator.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

May I ask how much they run? Might be a nice addition here as well.
Thanks for the response!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Update; 

Got sick before leaving town ,,,again while gone ,and now that I am back after 3 weeks in the Amazon,,,, sick again! I get sick about once in 2 years wtf? 

Antibiotics at work, for 2 days, went surf fishing 5 hours today, I still have a lttle bug but a great excuse not to work!!! 

Finally some speed and performance readings comming soon!!


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> Thats a clean looking job. I like the cleats on the side! Its what I need to tie off a gator.


Capitain Shane you need to come to N Florida we got the big ones here!


----------

